# ICSI at ERI?



## MissK (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello, about to continue our journey after a failed cycle at Spire, this time at ERI, starting the short protocol next week and wondered if there was anyone out there who had had success with this? Struggling to be positive second time round and could really use some words of encouragement! First time I was convinced it would work and this time feel a bit hardened and cynical, so hard to know how to deal with the emotional rollercoaster! The physical bit is fine I would do that over and over again but emotionally it is the hardest thing I have ever done and terrified of going there again. Would be great to hear from anyone in a similar position or who can tell me their positive outcomes. Can feel so isolating. Thanks, Kxx


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Miss K, I know exactly how you feel. I had icsi last Sept/Oct at eri...unfortunately it was a bfn. I was pretty devastated but after a break we will be going for cycle 2 again at eri in March/April. I was so sure we would be lucky last time... it all seemed to go so well. So yes,i am a little more cynical this time too...its a difficult mix of feelings. I know it makes sense to try and be positive but its hard.  I also found the physical side fine .. but the emotional aspect was a lot harder. 
Everyone at ERI who was involved in our treatment was lovely. The nurses and doctors all made me feel at ease and really looked after. I hope you have a similar experience and I wish you loads of luck. Please feel free to  get in touch if you have any questions. x Elle


----------



## MissK (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Elle, thanks is lovely to hear from someone else in the same boat. Second time is so hard! We had our egg retrieval yesterday and it went ok, got 8 eggs which I was quite pleased with but then today when we called to find out how they were we were told only 1 had fertilised. Bit of a shock, they said they don't know why, so I'm now clinging on to the "only takes 1" way of thinking! Just don't understand why the results are so different from last time. Like you I found that the staff were lovely and I have no complaints there, just a bit disappointed with the results so far. Anyway, will see how it goes with the one wee embryo. I wish you lots of luck too, one of the nurses said last week that in her experience it hardly every works first time and most people have more luck with their 2nd or 3rd attempt so there is every reason to be positive  .  x


----------

